# GPU-Z on VM



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why GPUZ doesn't work on Virtual machines? I thought today's VMs used the GPU directly without any emulation and such GPU-Z could retrieve data or am I wrong?
Thanks.

BTW the image upload ability of GPUZ is broken.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 7, 2012)

nope. virtual machines still emulate a gpu.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2012)

That depends entirely on what VM software you're using and what hardware you have, and also drivers. Afaik it still doesn't do exactly that, but I'm sure someone has a better answer.

EDIT: Yeah Easy Rhino gogogo.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks yeah I thought that, as you could now play many 3D games on VM with almost native speed, this was due to the direct use of the GPU. I'm using Parallels with my setup.

CPUZ is also broken I though that most VMs won't emulate anything and used the hardware directly


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2012)

Fixed the upload functionality.

What VM is this on?


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> Fixed the upload functionality.
> 
> What VM is this on?



Many thanks 

I am using Parallels 7 with a XP guest.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2012)

as far as i know parallels virtualizes the gpu and exposes its own directx 9 adapter. once a game starts, it forwards the draw commands to the hardware, so it's not surprising that gpu-z can not show you the proper hardware info. all the underlying gpu hardware registers are not there

what kind of graphics device do you have in windows device manager in the VM?





that would be the info i'm interested in


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Wizz 

You are right, Parallels seem to use a proprietary adapter!


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hmmmmm seems that GPUZ, at least shows something in VMware guests even if not very useful


----------

